# Meldahl Dam construction?



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Does any one know what's happening on the KY side of Meldahl dam?
A friend has seen work permits, and I've heard rumors of a hydro being built?
Any word out there? And, how it would affect KY side fishing from dam down the rocks to the beach?
LMJeff


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

That would be awesome, the permits were applied for last year looks like it might be a go, that would be great, wouldn't have to travel that far for Skippies then.

Doc


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

What type of construction is being discussed? How will it impact bank fishing at the dam?

Anyone want to buy EIGHT surf rods? The idea of any construction on the KY side of the dam gives me a very BAD feeling!


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

From what I have heard the "wall" on the KY side will become a hydro generator. Access to the area may be blocked off during construction but the finished product may offer better fishing opportunities than the current situation. How long all of this will take is anybodys guess. You can do a google search on permits for the dam and get some info. I have been out of the loop for a few months so I don't know what is going on up there right now.
Cady


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

I agree, Cady, a hydro will be great, but my limited experience w/hydros would limit the access to that specific area.
With hydro there at wall, I'd guess they'd push fishing access further downstream, I'm using Ft. Loudon dam on TN river and daveo76 pics of Greenup as example.
There's a fishing ramp/walk w/railing on Greenup, not the case on TN river at Ft. Loudon, you go rock hopping and then surf casting, as you do now at Meldahl.
The cast to the face of the current gates would be at an angle upstream, and farther.
Could be you'd only have to cast to hydro boils, which is where we were slaying them at Ft. Loudon, from boat in boils.
That's the main and most frustrating difference here and on the TN river.
It's dangerous, but TN and the TVA give you the choice whether you want to risk getting in the rough water. They post warning signs, have sirens and give you the choice to get up in boils or not.
As a rational adult, I like being able to choose for myself what situations I'll get into.
Having that choice, even with current gates at Meldahl and other OR dams/locks, would make for better fishing, IMHO.
LMJ


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I cant share the optimism about any type of construction at Meldahl. In my opinion, bank fishing at meldahl offers the best striper fishing near Cincinnati. What other areas offer surf fishing in the Midwest? A hydro may improve fishing from a boat, but I dont see how it could possibly be a benefit to the bank fisherman. In fact, anything that moves the bank fisherman away from the gates will have a negative impact on the fishing. Not to mention, the possible restrictions on the immediate area. I see any construction plans as a threat to one of my favorite places to fish.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

You can't get anywhere near the boils in a boat at Greenup. Or for that matter ,the lock wall on the Ky. side is now off limits to Sauger fishermen. On the other hand, fishing from a boat can be fast and furious from a boat just outside the buoys. It all depends on how they set the Hydro up. We can stand on the sidewalk and cast to the fish when we see them break or jig for them at your feet. Skipjacks will be plentiful, and sometimes when the water is over our lower sidewalk, you literally walk thru the shad to get to the upper sidewalk. Watch a giant black school of shiners go by and all of a sudden the water explodes with fish chasing them. You may need to cast further sometimes but see how big that 5 lb hybrid or striper feels against that current. I'm sure the stripers are bigger at 
Meldahl so they will only feel bigger.Watch a kid using shiners and catch a 3lb smallmouth. From what I've heard you have excellent fishing there and it's only about 50 miles from me but I choose to stay here because I hear that there isn't a lot of room to fish at times. Just my own prejudiced thoughts but if you learn to fish a Hydro, you'll probably be able to fish anywhere


----------



## 3rd Gate (Mar 11, 2007)

http://news.cincypost.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070112/NEWS01/701120358/-1/all If this doesn't work try a search in the cincypost.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

This is the limit of how close you can get to the dam at Greenup. Notice how far it is to the dam. The sidewalk is under water right now. A lot of fish are caught at the very outer edge of the wall going downstream and in those slicks right in front. At the far right close to the rail is where the boils are located. As you can imagine , sometimes it takes some pretty long casts to get to the fish. None today! No boats are permitted in this area. Hope this helps or gives an idea about the setup.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Very sad news for me! If the Ky side of Meldahl turns-out anything like the pic above, I guess that my surf casting days on the Ohio are over.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Nah Rooster, the fish are still there. Just farther out. We use 11ft Predator rods and Abu 6500 Rocket reels with a brake taken out. We don't have the true stripers you guys have down there, but the fish are there anyway.We just have to work a little harder for them, reading the current,seeing which way the turbines are flowing, how far out the seam is. It will be different but by posts of yours I've read , I'm sure you can adjust. Some times you'll have to surf cast anyway cause that's where they'll be. If you still throw those 3 oz spoons you won't need to change too much. Besides, that's just the way the set up is here. I just posted the pic for an idea for people to get a look at this Hydro. Who knows how yours will be set up. I'm kind of surprised no one else has chimed in about how the other hydros are set up. Greenup and Gallipolis are the only L&D I've fished and no hydro at Gallipolis. I'm curious about the ones on up river. C'mon guys


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Turbine boils are nothing but GOOD NEWS.
From the Post article, it'll be years before construction even begins, but when it does, looks like down stream in the rocks, or in a boat up to the bouys for a few years.
LMJ


----------



## Fin Hunter (Apr 11, 2004)

I've been waiting on the hydros to be put in at Meldhal for some years now. It should improve the striper fishing and allow better overall fishing access to the tailwaters. Meldhal can get crowded fast and with folks casting out in two different directions ( from shore and off the top of the wall ) it can get testy at times between fishermen. This situation will be gone as well the problem of the recirculating debris and driftwood the occurs at Meldhal sometimes. 

Depending on how they do the hydro, Greenup has a concrete pier/walkway that lets you cast pretty much into wherever the stripers are gathering, Markland on the other hand just long rocky sand bank to walk.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Sorry, I cant share the enthusiasm about changes at Meldahl. It is without question my favorite place to fish within 3 hours of Cincinnati. It is a unique place to fish in the area, and when discussing surf casting tactics people are amazed that this type of fishing even exists inland. I understand that the fish might be easier to catch, and that a hydro might make the area (fish) more accessible to some individuals. However, I would much prefer things stay the same. I have been very happy fishing Meldahl for the last ten years, and would love nothing better than to fish it exactly as it has been for another 20-30 years, or until I cannot make it back up the hill.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

I know bank access to the hydros on the Indiana side of Markland is awesome people fish right next to the dam, & being Hydros they are almost always generating water, unlike the current condition at Meldahl if there not running the right locks fishing is terrible.


----------

